# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  algun mago de Jaen provincia???

## danielpiqueras

Hola, buenas, hay por ahi algun mago de jaen :Confused: ?

----------


## dragonate

Si te vale un novato de Linares :D

----------


## medy

Yo tambien soy de Linares.

Saludos Medy

----------


## dragonate

Pues ya sabes DanielPiqueras tira pa linaresssssss :D

----------


## magoRaul

danielpiqueras yo soy de jaen capital

----------


## magoRaul

danielpiqueras yo soy de jaen capital tambien

----------


## medy

Pues si quereis contactar con Jose Blas que es el presidente del Circulo magico de jaen llamar  al 953 256352

Saludos Medy

----------


## 46u5t1n

yuju!!!
mas gente de jaen. yo soy de villacarrillo. Creí que había pocos magos jaeneros...

----------


## magoRaul

medy yo ya estuve en el circulo magico de jaen hace unos 5 años, lo q pasa q por mi juventud y por el dinerillo que habia que dar todo los meses pues lo tuve que dejar (el circulo, que no la magia) no se si me recordaras, yo estuve por ejemplo cuando dio la conferencia aquie en jaen el mago migue...bueno y no se si volver porque me fui sin decir nada y me da apuro ahora...  :Oops:

----------


## Mgerito

Hola yo tambien soy de jaen capital y llevo 2 años y medio aprendiendo Cartomagia.
Me gustaria ponerme en contacto via messenger/mail con la gente de jaen y de la magia en general. 

Mi Mail/messenger es mgerito@hotmail.com 

agregadme y ya hablamos por el messnger en directo okis?

----------


## magicano

yo soy de jamilena (jaen) y estoy empezando aunque quiero empezar fuerte. pero es dificil y mas aqui en jaen.
alguien da clases?? y el circulo... una vez dentro puedo aprender??

----------


## sixcamara

Hola a todos. Soy Sixto, soy de Higuera de Calatrava (Jaén) y vivo en Jaén. Pertenezco al Círculo Mágico Jiennense desde su creación, hará unos 12 años. Siempre ha habido actividad mágica en Jaén y en diversos pueblos y ciudades de la provincia (Andújar, Linares, Baeza, ...). Hay un grupo de magos "mu apañaos" por estas latitudes y nos vemos asiduamente para intercambiar ideas y comentar nuevos juegos o descubrimientos. José Blas es el presidente y os ha dejado su número de teléfono particular (953 25 63 52) donde os atenderá gustosamente. Hoy por hoy no hay que pagar ni un duro en concepto de cuotas al Círculo, si te gusta la magia vienes y te recibimos con los brazos abiertos.
P.D. Hola Raúl, creo que te recuerdo, me parece que viniste de la mano de Álvaro, ya ves, por aquí seguimos, ya sabes donde encontrarnos.
Un saludo a todos/as, ... SIX.

----------


## sixcamara

Ah!!!, ... se me olvidaba!
Aprovecho la ocasión para decir que el próximo 17 de Febrero celebraremos en Megíbar el Encuentro anual Provincial del CMJ "MengiMagic 2008". Lo organiza nuestro amigo mago Vicente Vilari y tiene el patrocinio del Ayuntamiento de dicha localidad.
Anímense a asistir!!!!

----------


## trompeta1983

Sixcamara buenas he leido que usted ha ido por baeza me gustaria saber si sigues yendo por baeza y supieras gente para poder juntarnos baeza ubeda o algun sitio de estos ya que jaen me pilla mas retirado, yo soy de un pueblo peal de becerro gracias

----------


## Boeder

Argh. Mi novia es de mengivar, podíais a ver hecho el encuentro una semana y poco mas despues que todavía estaría con ella y podría veros. Joe...

Yo no soy de mengivar, pero digamos que soy adoptado. ¿Mas detalles referidos a ese encuentro?

----------


## trompeta1983

A lo que me referia boeder para ver si nos podemos juntar o alguien que conozca para ver si podriamos estar en baeza ubeda algun sitio de esos gracias

----------


## magoRaul

ola xixcamara, exacto, fui de la mano de alvaro jeje y me parece que contigo fue donde estuvimos en la actuacion de la tercera edad de jaen no?(aunq yo no actuara) jejeje bueno pues aver si me animo y yamo y me vuelvo a juntar que ya si que tengo un pokitin mas de dinero aunq no haya que pagar ahora jeje un abrazo

----------


## sixcamara

Hola Boeder, qué lástima, ... aquí te dejo este enlace donde puedes ver fotografías y vídeos del encuentro de este año y de ediciones anteriores.

http://www.mengibar.org/noticias-200...agix-2008.html

Trompeta 1983, en Baeza puedes contactar con Blas Moreno, gran aficionado a la Magia. Lo mejor es que contactes con el Presidente del Círculo, José Blas, su número está en este mismo tema en líneas anteriores. Él podránponerte en contacto con Blas Moreno y otros magos de la zona.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## toninavas

> Hola, buenas, hay por ahi algun mago de jaen?


Hola, en Jaén existe el Círculo Mágico Jiennense.
para ponerte en contacto hazlo con José Blas. 953.25.63.52
Un saludo

----------


## toninavas

> Si te vale un novato de Linares :D


Hola, en Jaén existe el Círculo Mágico Jiennense.
para ponerte en contacto hazlo con José Blas. 953.25.63.52
Un saludo
En Linares, tienes a Pepe Medy (un genio).
No desaproveches conocerlo y ponerte en conytaco con el circulo

----------


## toninavas

> yuju!!!
> mas gente de jaen. yo soy de villacarrillo. Creí que había pocos magos jaeneros...


Hola, en Jaén existe el Círculo Mágico Jiennense.
para ponerte en contacto hazlo con José Blas. 953.25.63.52
Un saludo
Somos unos 30, deberíamos ponernos en contacto todos y organizar unas superjornadas mágicas y revisar los fines y actividdaes de ll Círculo Mágico

----------


## toninavas

> Hola yo tambien soy de jaen capital y llevo 2 años y medio aprendiendo Cartomagia.
> Me gustaria ponerme en contacto via messenger/mail con la gente de jaen y de la magia en general. 
> 
> Mi Mail/messenger es mgerito@hotmail.com 
> 
> agregadme y ya hablamos por el messnger en directo okis?


Hola, en Jaén existe el Círculo Mágico Jiennense.
para ponerte en contacto hazlo con José Blas. 953.25.63.52
Un saludo
Somos unos 30, deberíamos ponernos en contacto todos y organizar unas superjornadas mágicas y revisar los fines y actividdaes de ll Círculo Mágico
Ponte en contacto con nosotros, por ahora no hay cuotas

----------


## toninavas

> Sixcamara buenas he leido que usted ha ido por baeza me gustaria saber si sigues yendo por baeza y supieras gente para poder juntarnos baeza ubeda o algun sitio de estos ya que jaen me pilla mas retirado, yo soy de un pueblo peal de becerro gracias


Hola, en Jaén existe el Círculo Mágico Jiennense.
para ponerte en contacto hazlo con José Blas. 953.25.63.52
Un saludo
Somos unos 30, deberíamos ponernos en contacto todos y organizar unas superjornadas mágicas y revisar los fines y actividdaes de ll Círculo Mágico
Ponte en contacto con nosotros, por ahora no hay cuotas

----------


## toninavas

> Argh. Mi novia es de mengivar, podíais a ver hecho el encuentro una semana y poco mas despues que todavía estaría con ella y podría veros. Joe...
> 
> Yo no soy de mengivar, pero digamos que soy adoptado. ¿Mas detalles referidos a ese encuentro?


Hola, en Jaén existe el Círculo Mágico Jiennense.
para ponerte en contacto hazlo con José Blas. 953.25.63.52
Un saludo
Somos unos 30, deberíamos ponernos en contacto todos y organizar unas superjornadas mágicas y revisar los fines y actividdaes de ll Círculo Mágico
Ponte en contacto con nosotros, por ahora no hay cuotas

----------


## magicano

tonini!!! no ralles con los mensajes con uno puede valer para todos!!

----------

